# Freewares de Noël !...



## Vercoquin (12 Décembre 2003)

En cette période festive, je cherche des petits softs genre freeware qui viennent égailler et interagir avec les écrans sous X : sapin enguirlandé, Père Noël qui fait le clown, neige qui tombe, etc.
C'est débile, mais ça fait toujours plaisir à certains ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Merci pour vos réponses et liens


----------



## Marc-André (13 Décembre 2003)

En entrant chez versiontracker et entrant snow dans la recherche tu obtiendra cette réponse

Version tracker Snow
Si tu entre Christmas tu obtiendra:  Version Tracker Christmas 

M'enfin je ferai pas toutes les recherches pour toi...
il t'en reste pratiquement plus... un petit effort 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Marc-André


----------



## Vercoquin (13 Décembre 2003)

Ca c'est très sympa !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'avais bien sur cherché sur Versiontracker.com, mais en entrant "santa claus" voire "noel"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 !

Voici mon mac prêt pour Nowel...


----------



## alfred (13 Décembre 2003)

il y a aussi "wreath in the dock", une guirlande de Noël qui clignote dans le dock.

ce soft avait été crée sous 10.1, mais je viens de le tester sous panther, et il fonctionne tj très bien. sur la même  page tu trouveras aussi "cat in the dock" qui est sublimissime. 
stimpsoft a arrêté le développement de soft il y a plus d'un an et c'est vraiment dommage, il faisait des logiciels vraiment sympa.
(c'est presque de l'archéologie virtuel là).


----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Décembre 2003)

je remonte ce sujet qui m'a fait profité des bons conseils (merci Vercoquin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_comment va notre doctorant ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_ et à ceux qui apportent des réponses).

Un sujet "esprit de Noêl"


----------



## jpmiss (17 Décembre 2003)

Dans les  news


----------



## Vercoquin (17 Décembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> je remonte ce sujet qui m'a fait profité des bons conseils (merci Vercoquin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Salut Finn ! Je t'ai répondu en privé, mais je suis heureux que ce sujet "esprit de Noël" te plaise. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Dans les softs, je préfère  TreetopLights 0.1 qui en met plein l'écran et qui pompe assez peu de ressource (7-8% sur un G4 550). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 En plus, il y a des petits bonus comme ce Père Noël qui traverse l'écran à fond de cale lorsqu'on saisit une séquence de touches que je vous laisse découvrir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Joyeux Noël !!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Décembre 2003)

héhé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bon et maintenant ? quid des petits logiciels qui vous font le décompte de l'an 2004 et clignote dans tous les sens dans une explosion de je-ne sais trop quoi ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Vercoquin a dit:
			
		

> En plus, il y a des petits bonus comme ce Père Noël qui traverse l'écran à fond de cale lorsqu'on saisit une séquence de touches que je vous laisse découvrir
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Une séquence de touches ? 








 bizarre j'ai juste besoin de cliquer dessus comme un dératé (pendant 5 minutes) pour que çà marche pendant toute la nuit (sinon le père noel y s'rait pas passé le 24 au soir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Décembre 2004)

UP !


----------



## golf (14 Décembre 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> UP !


Excellent 

Il y a eu récemment une news de MacGé sur un gadget de 2003 màj pour 2004 mais je ne retrouve pas


----------



## golf (14 Décembre 2004)

Logiciels en bref a dit:
			
		

> C'est Noël, enfin presque. On ressort le sapin. X-Mas Tree est un arbre virtuel qui se place où l?on veut sur le Bureau et qui donnera l?occasion à votre Mac de participer à la joie ambiante. Il n?y a pas de raison [1.0 - 883*Ko*- US].


X-MasTree


----------



## Timekeeper (14 Décembre 2004)

Christi's Tree : même principe que l'arbre précédent, mais il peut décompter le nombre de jours restant de Noël, dans le Dock 

Le site web ne fonctionne plus (trouvé il y a 2 ans), mais le voici, le voilà :

http://pierrebv.free.fr/temp/christi-s-tree.zip _(248 Ko)_


edit : et il à de la neige au bout des branches aussi


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2004)

Snowman sur MacUpdate ! Bien sympa ce bonhomme de neige sur le bureau ;-)

Avec un lien, c'est plus sympa et efficace 
golf


----------



## flotow (19 Décembre 2004)

voici le lien


http://macupdate.com/info.php/id/16686

P.S: rien d'autre a faire... on dit quoi?


----------



## golf (19 Décembre 2004)

in_Mac_we_trust a dit:
			
		

> http://macupdate.com/info.php/id/16686


Le site Snowman...


----------



## Joachim du Balay (19 Décembre 2004)

et il ne fait rien du tout, ce snowman ?

même pas tomber un peu de neige si on clique dessus, par ex. ?  

bof... :sleep:



			
				Timekeeper a dit:
			
		

> Christi's Tree : même principe que l'arbre précédent, mais il peut décompter le nombre de jours restant de Noël, dans le Dock
> 
> Le site web ne fonctionne plus (trouvé il y a 2 ans), mais le voici, le voilà :
> 
> ...



fonctionne pas du tout, chez moi (il ne se passe rien quand je double clique dessus) ...  :??: (G4MDD 1,25/X.3,2)


par contre le TrreeTopLights marche , mais le Père Noël passe tellement rapidement qu'on n'a même pas le temps de le voir...j'ai quand même réussi à le choper avec SnapDrag...au bout du 4e essai


----------



## yoffy (19 Décembre 2004)

En économiseur d'écran la palme reste pour moi à Snö (attention,téléchargement direct)


----------



## Joachim du Balay (19 Décembre 2004)

oui, bien... 

...sauf que ça bouffe plus de 50% du proc...


----------



## yoffy (19 Décembre 2004)

Joachim du Balay a dit:
			
		

> ...sauf que ça bouffe plus de 50% du proc...


En fait,dans les "options" il y a pleins de réglages dont "Processor Usage" etc... 

(Et en mode "Economiseur d'écran"ce n'est pas grave .)


----------



## ceslinstinct (20 Décembre 2004)

Bonjour

MacLampsX (une guirlande d'ampoules est de feuilles de houx sur les 4 cotés de l'écran avec clignotement des empoules).

Site:

http://www.macupdate.com/popular.php?page=1&os=macosx

@+


----------



## Joachim du Balay (21 Décembre 2004)

pas mal, et il se contente de qq % du proc... 

mais dans les prefs, il semble y avoir des thèmes (?) (neige, modèles de loupiotes) , mais comment les activer ?


----------



## ceslinstinct (21 Décembre 2004)

Joachim du Balay a dit:
			
		

> pas mal, et il se contente de qq % du proc...
> 
> mais dans les prefs, il semble y avoir des thèmes (?) (neige, modèles de loupiotes) , mais comment les activer ?



Bonjour

Ravie que ça te plaise.

Aprés test on ne peut modifier que le cadre des lampes.

Dans préférence tu sélectionne un flocon de neige et tu le déplace dans la barre qui est au dessus.
Alors entre les empoules et la feuille de houx (où autre) à l'endroit que tu as placé se trouve les flocons.
Il faut faire ma même chose sur les 3 autres cotés.
Pour les autres objets meme chose.

Pour oter il faut prendre l'objet a éliminer (dans les barres d'ajout) et le déplacer vers la barre qui l'a créé.

Fait des tests, il y a peut etre des erreurs de ma part car il y a pas de fichier lisez-moi.

Bon ammusement

@+


----------



## ceslinstinct (21 Décembre 2004)

Joachim du Balay a dit:
			
		

> pas mal, et il se contente de qq % du proc...
> 
> mais dans les prefs, il semble y avoir des thèmes (?) (neige, modèles de loupiotes) , mais comment les activer ?



Bonjour

Tu pose une question et bien a mon tour.

Combien il y a de possibilités d'affichages différent en jouant avec tous les objets mis a disposition et suivant ou on les places?

Les 4 cotés et les 4 angles compris.

@+


----------



## Joachim du Balay (21 Décembre 2004)

ah ! okkaaaaaaay 

c'est toi qui a fait ça ?

bravo !   

et pendant que j'y suis: pourquoi l'option "thème" reste grisée (c'est pour la version 2 ?)?








pour le calcul des combinaisons...heu, j'ai tjs été assez nul en maths, alors....   :rateau:


----------



## ceslinstinct (21 Décembre 2004)

Joachim du Balay a dit:
			
		

> ah ! okkaaaaaaay
> 
> c'est toi qui a fait ça ?
> 
> ...



Bonsoir

NON, c'est pas de moi.

Dans About MacLampsX un clic sur Tiger Technologie pour aller sur le site ou:

http://tigertech.com/

J'avais ce programme sous le système 9 et il existe sous système X.

Pour les thèmes, je sais pas il y a pas de Read-Me ou alors j'ai pas trouvé.
J'ais l'impression que c'est la version Shareware qui doit utiliser les thèmes???

Pour les calculs c'est une plaisanterie.

@+


----------



## HImac in touch (5 Décembre 2005)

Salut à tous , nous somes en 2005 et donc après avoir vu tout les petits liens qui ont été mis pendant ces 2 ans , je fais un "up" pour cette année ^^.   Je ne pense pas avoir un logiciel comme ca mais je cherche un logiciel qui pourrait customiser mon dock le transformer en couleur de canne à sucre ( rouge et blanc) ou qu'il neige dessus ou qu'il clignote ^^. Merci bien


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Décembre 2005)

EN v'là une idée qu'elle est bonne  
Mériterait bien une 'tite news çà, nan ? :love:


----------



## Php21 (6 Décembre 2005)

MacLampsX = Génial !!!
A conseiller a tous
Merci


----------



## HImac in touch (7 Décembre 2005)

voilà mon MAC est customiser à 90 % on va dire  ^^ , donc j'ai MacXlamp qui est vraiment génial ^^ , c'est le twinkle Bulbs du MAC , ensuite j'ai Wreath in the dock , qui déja été énoncé je crois il clignotte dans le dock , on le voit pas beaucoup mais c'est cool 

Ensuite j'ai Snö Desktop , je ne sais plus où je l'ai trouvé mais il est génial , de la neige tombe dans l'écran , et ce qui est encore mieux c'est que la neige passe derriere les applications si on veut. , Ensuite j'ai Xmas Tree , j'ai mon petit sapin sur mon desktop qui clignotte avec le nombre de jours restant avant Noël ( j'en frémis rien qu'en le disant )

Et sinon j'ai customiser mes smileys pour noel et changer mon avatar pour noel sur mercury  , voilà donc si vous avez d'autres logiciels marrants , n'hésitez surtout pas 


Joeyux Noël à tous .          :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (7 Décembre 2005)

HImac in touch a dit:
			
		

> voilà mon MAC est customiser à 90 % on va dire



Une p'tite capture d'écran peut-être ? :love:


----------



## golf (8 Décembre 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Une p'tite capture d'écran peut-être ? :love:


Plus utiles, quelques liens 


Plus utile encore, déplacer ce fil dans sa nouvelle niche fabriquée sur mesure


----------



## flotifr (13 Décembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Plus utiles, quelques liens
> 
> 
> Plus utile encore, déplacer ce fil dans sa nouvelle niche fabriquée sur mesure



Ben voui, mais du coup, personne n'a à priori retrouvé le fil... Et donc, on a pas de lien pour MacXlamp, c'est quoi d'ailleurs MacXlamp ?


----------



## Joachim du Balay (14 Décembre 2005)

hé bé...avec tout ce que tu as (dans ta signature), tu ne vois pas plus de 5 messages par page ?


----------



## flotifr (14 Décembre 2005)

Joachim du Balay a dit:
			
		

> hé bé...avec tout ce que tu as (dans ta signature), tu ne vois pas plus de 5 messages par page ?



Oula !  Effectivement j'vais pas bien moi ! dsl.

ps : Ben c'est nul en fait MacXLamp, pfff... Par contre Snö, j'adore ! Mais j'pense que l'auteur pourrait fair un effort pour délester le proc et charger la CG.


----------



## HImac in touch (19 Décembre 2005)

Oh non moi j'adore trop Mac Xlamp c'est parfait , mais c'est vrai que moi j 'ai 4 logiciels en memetemps et il fait ramer mon iMac G5    , comment vous faites pour voir combien chaque applications utilisent de RAM svp ??  

Merry christmas


----------



## flotifr (19 Décembre 2005)

HImac in touch a dit:
			
		

> Oh non moi j'adore trop Mac Xlamp c'est parfait , mais c'est vrai que moi j 'ai 4 logiciels en memetemps et il fait ramer mon iMac G5    , comment vous faites pour voir combien chaque applications utilisent de RAM svp ??
> 
> Merry christmas



Direction le moniteur d'activité dans tes applications, tu vois la charge CPU et RAM de chaque appli. Et là, tu te rends compte par exemple que 50% de ton processeur est occupé à fabriquer de la neige sur ton écran, ça fait cher l'amusement...


----------



## HImac in touch (19 Décembre 2005)

flotifr a dit:
			
		

> Direction le moniteur d'activité dans tes applications, tu vois la charge CPU et RAM de chaque appli. Et là, tu te rends compte par exemple que 50% de ton processeur est occupé à fabriquer de la neige sur ton écran, ça fait cher l'amusement...




Merci beaucoup mais làje vois que en  pourcentage de la ram pris , j'aurais voulu avoir des chiffres plutôt ^^ , juste question d'habitude ^^ EDIT : J'avais oublié de regarder plus à droite ^^ 

Pa r contre c'est vrai que la neige elle prend un max de RAM , 25 % de la ram     , mais c'est pas grave c'est tellement beau et surtout je vais avoir de la ram pour Noël 


Merci en tout cas , Joyeux Noël


----------



## yoffy (21 Décembre 2005)

N'oublions pas http://widgets.yahoo.com/gallery/view.php?widget=38017  

et http://www.apple.com/downloads/dashboard/games/christmaslights.html


----------



## HImac in touch (25 Novembre 2006)

Rebonjour à tous, je fais un up sur ce merveilleux petit topic pour sa version 2006 ^^.

Alors avez-vous de nouveau freewares pour Noël, moi j'ai remis mes petites apps dont la neige qui tombe et c'est vrai qu'avec 1 Go ça rame beaucoup moins ^^. Mais par contre quand j'ai photoshop et Indesign ouch  , mais c'est Noël ^^.


Alors de nouvelles apps ? :love:  


C'est bientôt noël


----------



## flotow (25 Novembre 2006)

Alors, ce que j'ai fais, n'ayant pas trouv&#233; de version de Sn&#246; en UB, je l'ai recompil&#233; a partir du source qui etait fourni dans la version PPC&#8230; et ca marche (j'ai des erreurs a la compilation, mais je suis pas dev&#8230; so  )
Sn&#246; UB
Si on doit le retirer&#8230; bah&#8230; tant pis alors. (j'ai simplement recompil&#233;, rien d'autre)
Sinon, X-Mas Tree est en UB.


----------



## HImac in touch (25 Novembre 2006)

Mac LampsX va sortir avant no&#235;l en version 2.0 avec plein de nouveaut&#233;s &#224; ce qui parait et aussi une compatibilit&#233; Intel ^^.

Voil&#224; ^^


----------



## gibet_b (28 Novembre 2006)

HImac in touch a dit:


> Mac LampsX va sortir avant no&#235;l en version 2.0 avec plein de nouveaut&#233;s &#224; ce qui parait et aussi une compatibilit&#233; Intel ^^.
> 
> Voil&#224; ^^



Excellente nouvelle ! 

EDIT : en fait, il est sorti le 26 novembre en UB !!!


----------



## HImac in touch (28 Novembre 2006)

Oui exacte les pocesseurs de processeur Intel , vont pouvoir dès maintenant utiliser ce petit logiciel superbe 

La version 2.0 arrive bientôt  

Sinon vous n'avez pas d'autres freewares ?


----------



## ice (29 Novembre 2006)

Pas mal tous ces freewares  je ne connaissais pas.


----------



## HImac in touch (29 Novembre 2006)

Par contre quel dommage que Snö (Snow desktop) prenne autant de ressource (la moitié ), parce que j'adore vraiment ce soft mais il fait souffler trop fort mon Mac et le fait même ramer si j'utilise Photoshop et tout le bazar .

Donc si un programmeur lit ces lignes d'un pauvre geek qui veut décorer son Mac de Noël D ), s'il pouvait recompiler le soft pour qu'il prenne moins de ressources, il rendrait ce geek ( et surement d'autre  ) très heureux ^^.


----------



## Modern__Thing (30 Novembre 2006)

HImac in touch a dit:


> Oui exacte les pocesseurs de processeur Intel , vont pouvoir dès maintenant utiliser ce petit logiciel superbe
> 
> La version 2.0 arrive bientôt
> 
> Sinon vous n'avez pas d'autres freewares ?


Trop kitsch ce truc  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2006)

Avec tout ça plus besoin de sapin .


----------



## HImac in touch (1 Décembre 2006)

Je me prendrais bien un spain en USB qui clignotte, mais je sais pas où en touver pour pas cher  

J-24


----------



## Modern__Thing (1 Décembre 2006)

Un sapin USB :mouais:

Portnawak :love:


----------



## HImac in touch (1 Décembre 2006)

On est geek ou on l'est pas ^^  :love: . Comment joindre l'utile à l'agréable , avec un sapin HUB USB qui change de couleurs tout seul :love:  sur ebay y'en a plein . 

Y'a même des bonhommes de neige USB . Avouez que c'est toalement GENIAL  , je vais craquer xD


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2006)

Marrant en effet .


----------



## tchico (1 Décembre 2006)

Marc-André a dit:


> M'enfin je ferai pas toutes les recherches pour toi...
> Marc-André



Servir c'est un plaisir
Surtout en cette période de fête qui approche dans ce monde de brutes et de guerres

On le sait bien qu'il y a des moteurs de recherche :mouais: 
Un forum, c'est une famille

Alors pourquoi ne pas chercher pour l'autre ?
Surtout pour ces petites prg qui ne servent à rien d'autre que de donner du baûme au coeur

 

Sans rancune


----------



## tchico (1 Décembre 2006)

tchico a dit:


> Servir c'est un plaisir
> Surtout en cette période de fête qui approche dans ce monde de brutes et de guerres
> 
> On le sait bien qu'il y a des moteurs de recherche :mouais:
> ...



Super Maclampsx

J'adore


----------



## Grug (1 Décembre 2006)

HImac in touch a dit:


> Mac LampsX va sortir avant no&#235;l en version 2.0 avec plein de nouveaut&#233;s &#224; ce qui parait et aussi une compatibilit&#233; Intel ^^.
> 
> Voil&#224; ^^


:affraid: J'ai tenu 17 seconde&#8230;


----------



## HImac in touch (1 Décembre 2006)

Ouais peace , on est une communauté ^^ :love: peace and love à tous c'est bientôt Noël.

Euh t'as tenu 17 secondes ? ?_? , précise vite de quoi tu voulais parler car ça peut porter à confusion


----------



## flotow (2 Décembre 2006)

HImac in touch a dit:


> Par contre quel dommage que Snö (Snow desktop) prenne autant de ressource (la moitié ), parce que j'adore vraiment ce soft mais il fait souffler trop fort mon Mac et le fait même ramer si j'utilise Photoshop et tout le bazar .
> 
> Donc si un programmeur lit ces lignes d'un pauvre geek qui veut décorer son Mac de Noël D ), s'il pouvait recompiler le soft pour qu'il prenne moins de ressources, il rendrait ce geek ( et surement d'autre  ) très heureux ^^.



  j'avais posté ca un peu avant (page 2) c'est Snö en UB je peux pas faire mieux (je suis pas dev.)
Snö UB
Chez moi, ca me prend 22% du CPU sur 200% (CoreDuo)
Voila


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2006)

il faut quel systeme ?


----------



## HImac in touch (3 Décembre 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> il faut quel systeme ?



Tu n'aurais pas &#224; tout hasard un Mac Intel ?? Car je ne crois pas que Snow Desktop soit Intellis&#233; (oui je viens de l'inventer ce mot , sympa non ?  )

EDIT : Autant pour moi, j'avias pas lu ce qu'avait &#233;crit Tucpasquic. Alors mon vieux on a mal compil&#233; son appli ?   ^^


----------



## flotow (3 Décembre 2006)

Salut,
alors, c'est en Intel, et pas en UB&#8230; comme je l'ai dit deux fois  
sinon, ca tourne nikel chez moi 
Ici&#8230; ca fonctionne 
et ici&#8230; les informations&#8230;
Alors, oui, c'est en Intel&#8230; mais dans le post precedent&#8230; c'etait en PPC (pas dans mon post, dans celui qui me precedait)
Voila 
En tout cas, ici 
Voila l'ancien (en PPC donc)
Sn&#246; PPC


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2006)

HImac in touch a dit:


> Tu n'aurais pas &#224; tout hasard un Mac Intel ?? Car je ne crois pas que Snow Desktop soit Intellis&#233; (oui je viens de l'inventer ce mot , sympa non ?  )
> 
> EDIT : Autant pour moi, j'avias pas lu ce qu'avait &#233;crit Tucpasquic. Alors mon vieux on a mal compil&#233; son appli ?   ^^




j'ai un G4 donc intel c'est pas pour aujourd'hui     

j'ai deja essay&#233; hier avec l'autre lien Sn&#244; et pareil que avec le nouveau 



edit : j'ai telecharg&#233; le tout dernier lien du post 59 , sa marche  



c'est joli , mais rester devant l'ecran avec  MacLampsx et Sn&#244; en action il faut avoir les nerfs solides


----------



## HImac in touch (3 Décembre 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> j'ai un G4 donc intel c'est pas pour aujourd'hui
> 
> j'ai deja essayé hier avec l'autre lien Snô et pareil que avec le nouveau
> 
> ...



Il faut pas les mettre devant tout le temps, en ce qui me concerne je les met en priorité normale , c'est à dire que dès que j'ai une application devant sno les flocons passent derrière pareil pour Mac LampX, parce que sinon c'est vrai que c'est soulant surtout pour accéder aux boutons en haut de safari, jonglez entre les lampes, c'est .... :mouais:


----------



## HImac in touch (13 Décembre 2006)

Bah alors c'est bientôt Noël ils sont où les goodies de Noël xD

Voilà mon fond 'écran de noël, j'adore les fond d'écrans qui font traditionnels 

Pitit fond d'écran


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2006)

Mignon .


----------



## da capo (13 Décembre 2006)

Allez hop ! un petit fond de noël maison (spécial 20" imac)





_En cliquant sur l'image, vous obtiendrez l'image grand format _


----------



## HImac in touch (24 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour à tous, mes amis , me revoilà pour une nouvelle année proche de ce merveilleux moment qu'est Noël  :love:.

Alors à vos applications et n'hésitez pas à nous donner les nouvelles versions des applications déjà évoquées ou bien des toutes nouvelles 


Snö Desktop : Nouvelle version du 8/ 12 /2006 avec en prime un écran de veille et des meilleures options pour la nouvelle version  
Snö, prend toujours autant de processeur T_T.

X-Mas Tree : Version 1.4 permettant aux orthodoxes de fêter Noël le 7 Janvier. 
 Xmas Tree

Wreath-in-the-Dock : Pas de mise à jour particulière
Wreath in the dock

MacLampsX : Toujours en version 1.2 toujorus pas de version 2 depuis l'année dernière il me semble, mais un indispensable. 
Mac Lamps X

Si vous en voulez encore plus que MacLampsX , vous pouvez aussi décorer votre DashBoard avec Festive Lights : Festive Lights 

Vous avez également Boinx Xmas Calendar, le calendrier de l'avent en Widget si vous êtes au régime de chocolat .

Un autre compteur : Christmas Countdown

*
ATTENTION : Je ne sais pas si toutes ces applications sont compatibles Leopard, mais elles le sont Intel car je les utilises *


N'hésitez pas à rajouter les votres 


Bonne décoration virtuelle :love:


----------



## kisbizz (25 Novembre 2007)

tu les utilises toutes en meme temp ?    



moi pour le  moment j'ai pas trop envie de noel cette années


----------



## HImac in touch (25 Novembre 2007)

Tu rigoles mais tu dis vrai  , à part le Snö qui prend trop de ressource. Mais j'ai un iMac Alu , il faut bien que je l'utilises


----------



## gibet_b (25 Novembre 2007)

HImac in touch a dit:


> Tu rigoles mais tu dis vrai  , à part le Snö qui prend trop de ressource. Mais j'ai un iMac Alu , il faut bien que je l'utilises



J'étais passé sur ce post cette semaine mais je n'avais pas osé posté, me disant que c'était peut-être encore trop tôt  

J'ai découvert un nouveau logiciel : SantaSnaps, un photobooth de Noël :love: 

Bon, en plus, je commence les décos non virtuelles aujourd'hui


----------



## adinx (5 Décembre 2007)

il est temps de faire un petit up, c'est de saison


----------



## gibet_b (5 Décembre 2007)

adinx a dit:


> il est temps de faire un petit up, c'est de saison



Mais tu n'es pas le premier de l'année


----------



## HImac in touch (5 Décembre 2007)

ENORME , ce santa apps  , j'adore xD, bravo


----------



## HImac in touch (14 Décembre 2007)

Joyeux Noël bientôt huhu


----------



## flotow (14 Décembre 2007)

HImac in touch a dit:


> Joyeux Noël bientôt huhu



si ca c'est pas une remontée de post...


----------



## HImac in touch (15 Décembre 2007)

Ce post ne vit que pendant 3 semaines pr an le pauvre T_T, autant qu'il soit vivant pendant ce temps  :love:


----------



## HImac in touch (21 Décembre 2007)

Oh oh oh , Joyeux Noël


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2007)

À toi aussi je n'ai rien installé sur mon bureau, je me suis contenté d'un sapin classique .


----------



## HImac in touch (21 Décembre 2007)

Honte sur toi xD, moi j'ai tout décoré chez moi  et sur mon Mac


----------



## flotow (21 Décembre 2007)

j'ai rien fait moi 
pas assez beau


----------



## HImac in touch (22 Décembre 2007)

Bande de faignants à 2 balles , c'est Noël quoi xD.

Mais c'est le moment du grand pardon , donc je vous pardonne


----------



## HImac in touch (25 Décembre 2007)

C'est le grand jour  , je vous souhaite à tous, un Joyeux Noël et de très bonnes fêtes et tout le bonheur qui suit


----------



## HImac in touch (23 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous pour cette nouvelle fin d'année . Comme chaque année , je suis l'instigateur des nouvelles applis' MAC pour fêter Noël comme il se doit \o/ :love:, alors que nous réserve cette année-ci en pour décorer notre Mac ? :love:

MacLampsX, la fameuse Applications qui entourent votre bureau de guirlandes est passé en 2.0 rajouté de nouvelles fonctionnalités comme le lecteur interne pour jouer ses chants de Noël sans lancer iTunes.

Christmas Lights reprend la fonctionnalité de McLampsX mais pour le Dashboard .

Snow for MAC OS X est une très bonne application, certes qui prend un peu de process mais qui est nettement mieux que Snö, de nombreuses options sont disponibles comme la neige qui reste sur le bas du bureau, et la neige qui colle à nos applications en arrière plan. MAIS gros plroblème c'est un shareware à 10$ , ce qui est vraiment cher payer pour un logiciel qu'on ne va utiliser que 4 semaines....

Voilà déjà de bons nouveaux logiciels et si vous en avez d'autres, n'hésitez pas à les poster ici . Bon débuts de fêtes de Noël


----------



## flotow (23 Novembre 2008)

tu pourrais aussi te coller aux apps pour iPhone/iPod Touch 



Sympa pour Snow  L'avantage de Snö c'est qu'il est/était free 
On a plus l'arbre qui clignote_et_qui_fait_mal_aux_yeux ?


----------



## eleonooore (23 Novembre 2008)

Santa Snaps, le PhotoBooth de Noyel


----------



## HImac in touch (23 Novembre 2008)

Ah ah  , j'ai pas encore le mien donc faudra attendre l'année prochaine mais j'en trouve des biens ou même toi , ils seront là .


  tu m'as bien fait marrer avec l'arbre qui brille et fait mal aux yeux, bien sur que si il est là \o/ :love:.

X-mas Tree 1.4. Le voilà :love: mais comme il a pas eu de mise à jour, je ne l'avais mis ^^.


Le gros problème avec Snö est et sera toujours je pense (vu qu'il est plus mis à jour depuis des années maintenant), c'est le process qu'il consomme (77% en moyenne xD).

Oui effectivement, j'ai bien photobooth version Noël et j'ai même pas pensé à le mettre, merci eleonooore .

Merry Xmas all .


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Novembre 2008)

Déjà un thème de fin d'année pour l'application Bowtie. Crée par Susumu Yoshida.


----------



## HImac in touch (24 Novembre 2008)

Je me permet de mettre le lien d'un super site sur les iPhones et iPod Touch qui monternt plusieurs app's sur Noël \o/ 

Voici les app's


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Décembre 2008)

Un screensaver pour les fêtes:


----------



## HImac in touch (24 Décembre 2008)

Joyeux Noël 2008 à vous tous, amis MacUser ^^ \o/.


----------



## Harts (24 Décembre 2008)

lol sympa ce post et bonne fête


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2008)

Joyeux Noël à tous les aficionados de la custo .


----------



## flotow (24 Décembre 2008)

C0rentin a dit:


> Joyeux Noël à tous les aficionados de la custo .


et aux autres alors ?!


----------



## PoorMonsteR (25 Décembre 2008)

tumb a dit:


> Un screensaver pour les fêtes:



En fait, en cliquant sur "Download" ça télécharge celui-ci : 

 

L'autre est apparemment un shareware.


----------



## HImac in touch (31 Décembre 2008)

Merci à tous, ce fut un bon cru cette année, en espérant que l'année prochaine sera encore meilleure .

Je vous souhaite à tous un bon réveillon et une très bonne année Mac (ou pas Mac à vrai dire , du moment qu'elle est bonne l'année :love.


Cadeau ^^ :







Bonne année en avance encore .


----------



## HImac in touch (6 Décembre 2009)

Re bonjour tout le monde, de retour pour cette nouvelle année qui se termine bientôt . Ce fut une année bien tourmenté et Noël arrive bientôt.

Ouvrons donc tous nos coeurs à tous et fêtons Noël dans la joie et la bonne humeur :love:.








Alors avez-vous cette année, de nouvelle applications pour customiser votre Mac ou votre iPhone / iPod Touch à part les fameux X-Mas Tree, Snö Desktop, MacLamps X et Wreath-in-the-dock .


Oubliez pas les widgets Calendrier de l'avent ^^.

Joyeux Noël à vous tous  :love: .


----------



## HImac in touch (4 Janvier 2010)

Je suis tristesse qu'il n'y ait eu personne qui ait parler de freeware de Noël pour cette année. L'année 2009 vous a-t-elle tant traumatisée  ?

Bon bah à l'année prochaine   et bonne année o/.


----------



## HImac in touch (4 Décembre 2010)

Hello mes amis MacUser adorés o/ !!

Me revoilà encore cette année mouahahah, c'est devenu une tradition (enfin pour moi quoi ).

Avez-vous trouvé votre bonheur cette année avec de nouveaux softwares ?

J'ai trouvé un petit site sympa qui propose de joli trucs, même si pour certains c'est vieux :

Joyeux Noël !!

J'ai pour ma part remplacer (enfin en période de test ), X-MasTree par TreeTopLights mais je m'en sers que pour le sapin qui est plus vert et vivant je trouve.

Voilà joyeux Noël, bonne fêtes et ne vous prenez pas la tête o/ !!


----------



## HImac in touch (3 Décembre 2012)

Je dois utiliser un pc en ce moment (oui je sais, dommage Y_Y), donc je ne connais pas les mises à jour des softs, mais y'a Google .

Bonnes fêtes à vous en avance  !!


----------



## HImac in touch (5 Décembre 2013)

Je laisse le flambeau à la nouvelle génération, si des jeunes geeks aventuriers veulent décorer leur Mac avec de nouveaux logiciels   !!

Je vous souhaite à vous tous, de très bonnes fêtes de fin d'année .


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2013)

Pour ceux qui aiment modifier leur Dock il y'a DockMod qui était payant avant il me semble 

Ça a l'air de plutôt bien fonctionner.


----------



## ice (9 Décembre 2013)

HImac in touch a dit:


> Je laisse le flambeau à la nouvelle génération, si des jeunes geeks aventuriers veulent décorer leur Mac avec de nouveaux logiciels   !!
> 
> Je vous souhaite à vous tous, de très bonnes fêtes de fin d'année .



Merci à toi pour tous les tuyaux des années précédentes


----------

